
What Do We Value? - silexia
https://joelx.com/what-do-we-value/15751/
======
silexia
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/31/us/politics/coronavirus-a...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/31/us/politics/coronavirus-
aircraft-carrier-theodore-
roosevelt.html?action=click&module=Spotlight&pgtype=Homepage)

